# SSH from Mac to PC



## cameron5

I'm trying to SSH into my PC from my Mac to access music files. I have SSH'd into an iPod from my Mac, so I know how to do everything on the Mac side. However, I can't find anything on the internet on how to create an SSH host on my PC. I believe there is also something that I have to do on the router involving port forwarding. Can someone explain to me what software I need to create the host and how to access it?

Thank you.


----------



## h2osmack

You need to run a SSH server on the Windows machine.

Here's a guide on how you can go about it but there is other software you can use for the job.

http://lifehacker.com/205090/geek-to-live--set-up-a-personal-home-ssh-server

The router should not block TCP traffic on port 22 going between the MAC and the PC. You need to write a firewall rule in the router to allow this traffic (however the router may already allow it).
The method of doing this can be different depending on your model/make of router.

http://portforward.com/
A tutorial might be found on this site for your router.

Hope this helped


----------

